# 50's and 60's Halloween Faves



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I know there are some standards we all know from this era, such as The Monster Mash and Werewolves of London, but what are your faves/suggestions?

We are having a costume party for my mother this year, who turns 70 on the 21st, so I thought I could make a compliation of music from her time! Would love to see what obscure tunes there might me out there too that have that oldies sound. I have quite a few, but would love to know about more.

Would love to hear you guys thoughts on this. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's one of my faves from the early '70s:







And this gem from 1961:


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Sounds like a great party - hope she has a wonderful birthday!

These are just a few that I could come up with looking at recent playlists:

*REALLY obvious connections to Halloween:*
Witch Doctor - David Seville 1958
Love Potion #9 - originally performed by The Clovers, but probably best known by The Searchers 1959
Heeby-Jeebies - Little Richard 1956
Rockin' Bones - Elroy Dietzel 1957
One Night of Sin - Elvis Presley 1958
She's My Witch - Kip Tyler 1958
That Old Black Magic - various artists (my fave is Louie Prima and Keely Smith's) 1958
Rocking In the Graveyard - Jackie Morningstar 1959
Black Cadillac - Joyce Green 1959
I Want To Be Evil - Eartha Kitt 1960
It's Your Voodoo Working - Charles Sheffield 1961
Devil In Her Heart - The Beatles 1963
Boris The Spider - The Who 1966
Season of the Witch - Donovan 1966

If you loved BeetleJuice and most folks would get the reference, then these two have to be included:
Day O (Banana Boat Song) - Harry Belafonte 1955
Jump In The Line - Harry Belafonte 1961

*Not so obvious connections to Halloween - but pretty awesome and in the eras you're looking for:*
Mack The Knife - Various artists have recorded this one, but it's from the 50s
Walking After Midnight - Patsy Cline 1956
Whole Lot of Shaking Going On - Jerry Lee Lewis 1957
Real Gone Daddy - Jim Flaherty's Caravan 1957 (this is a funny one that you kind of need to listen to the lyrics - he's playing chicken!)
Worried 'bout You Baby - Maylon Humphries 1957
Looking For Trouble - Jackie DeShannon 1960


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just chiming in to say Warren Zevon's "Werewolves of London" is from the 70s, 1978 to be exact. I'm old but not THAT old!!

"I Put a Spell on You" - Screamin' Jay Hawkins

There's a Zacherly song too...googles..."Dinner With Drac."

"Purple People Eater"


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Cool, thanks for the suggestions guys!! Love that Dickie Goodman song, definitely have to get that one! Frankie's Girl you got some good ones there too, I'm gonna use also. 

Yeah, and I kinda wondered about 'Werewolves of London', but I know she likes that song!


----------



## billymeade (Oct 20, 2012)

There's so many great ones, definitely get "Coolest Little Monster" and "Happy Halloween" from Zacherle. "The Rockin' Ghost" by Archie Bleyer is another fun one!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Do a Google search for "Ghouls With Attitude" ... a few years ago Oddio Overplay released two mp3 compilations of 50's / 60's Halloween rock. Some rare stuff, but great stuff. Others you might dig up are "Horror Hop", "Monster Bop", "The Ultimate 50's and 60's Rockin Horror Disc", "These Ghoulish Things - Horror Hits for Halloween", "Bomp in the Night", "Monster Rock and Roll Show".

I think Halloweiner (from this forum) shared two sets labeled "Haunted Jukebox 1 & 2" ... most of those tracks are repeats from the above collections, but they are good too. I can't find anybody sharing those anymore though. Also, check out this thread that has a lot of discussion about the old days of monster rock and roll. And IT links to a thread about Halloweenish music from the 30's and 40's.

PM me if you have trouble locating any of them and I can hook you up.


----------



## WHTim (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's a ton of old songs for not too much money: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002PZK9BS/ref=yml_dp
Same here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002FID836/ref=yml_dp


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

"Children's Day at the Morgue" by Sheldon Allan... Brilliantly cheerful and macabre!





(Not Thurl Ravenscroft, as the video would have you believe.)


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sheldon Allman's album "Sing Along With Drac" (from which "Children's Day" came from) might be the best novelty Halloween-related album ever. I like it more than Pickett's "Monster Mash" album, and it is about even with Spike Jones' "Spooktacular in Screaming Sound".


----------

